
The Fracking Revolution Has Been 'A Disaster' for Drillers, Investors - howard941
https://www.desmogblog.com/2019/06/23/former-shale-gas-ceo-says-shale-revolution-has-been-disaster-drillers-investors
======
bediger4000
I'm confused. Isn't this sort of how free markets are supposed to work? Prices
of some good in a competitive market should sink to the marginal cost of
production. If a firm makes super bad decisions about how much to produce or
what price consumers will pay for that good, they're supposed to go out of
business, leaving behind smarter, scrappier firms.

It seems like this article is hinting around forming a cartel or doing some
regulatory capture to ensure that all investors get some money, and all
drillers stay in business. I mean, it never comes out and says that, but
almost.

